# Flee to Boston to survive 'Zombie Apocalypse'



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Flee to Boston to survive 'Zombie Apocalypse'*
*Boston ranked highest in tongue-in-cheek survey*
UPDATED 10:38 AM EDT Oct 30, 2015 
http://www.wcvb.com/news/owen-labrie-asks-probation-at-sentencing-no-prison/36113700

Photos








AP Photo

BOSTON -Just in time for Halloween:

Boston is the best-equipped city in the United States to survive a "Zombie Apocalypse."

Yes, people actually calculate such things, though the ranking is admittedly tongue-in-cheek.

A survey by CareerBuilder analyzed the cities most-likely to survive a "night of living dead" and contact with a deadly flesh-eating virus.

Cities were ranked on their ability to defend against the virus, ability to contain the virus, ability to find a cure and its ability to outlast an epidemic with an ample food supply.

It must be our world-class hospitals and more physicians per capita that put Boston well-ahead of Salt Lake City, which was ranked second.

Stay away from Providence when the zombies arrive. It made the list of the cities least-likely to survive.

Flee to Boston to survive 'Zombie Apocalypse'


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I'd rather go to SLC...Boston has more hospitals but only the gangbangers have guns. There's also enough young and dumb liberals in SLC that don't have guns so the zombies will kill them first.


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll be in Charge at the Healy Library @ U/Mass Boston...Easy place to defend, great visibility, water access, Nice library next door, and best part for folks like MPD61???? No SSPO's!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

Every night at my job is a " night of the living dead". The zombies are everywhere and the apocalypse is upon us.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

FAPD said:


> I'll be in Charge at the Healy Library @ U/Mass Boston...Easy place to defend, great visibility, water access, Nice library next door, and best part for folks like MPD61???? No SSPO's!!!!!!!!!!!!


1. Grab rifle and ammo. 
2. Take over a Costco/BJ's/Sam's club 
3. Secure entrances. 
4. Scout from rooftop. 
5. Profit


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

As I always say...let my neighbors stock up food and water, all I have to stock is ammunition...
And Boston is #1 in this survey, because we are way ahead of the curve in dealing with zombies, don't believe me?
Check out how many registered Democrats we have, or just drive by Mass and Albany


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Mr Scribbles said:


> As I always say...let my neighbors stock up food and water, all I have to stock is ammunition...
> And Boston is #1 in this survey, because we are way ahead of the curve in dealing with zombies, don't believe me?
> Check out how many registered Democrats we have, or just drive by Mass and Albany


The accuracy of this post is astounding.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Wish they would make up their minds 
Here's Why You Should Leave The City During A Zombie Apocalypse
*The lesson here is to head for the Rockies. Researchers found it would take months for zombies to get there as the spread of any infectious disease would likely slow when it left densely-populated areas.*


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Anybody notice the big red splotch that is Chicago? See there really IS a God after all


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

1) Go to the Winchester
2) Have a pint
3) Wait for it all to blow over


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Why don't they ever go to an Island?


----------

